# EGR Valve Problem



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

CEL just came on again and the code is for the EGR Valve. I plan to take it out and clean it next weekend(hopefully thats all it needs). I was just wondering how bad it is to be running with it not working properly? Ive searched around and all Ive seen is that it will cause bad fuel economy. Also, is it normal for smoke to come out when the oil cap is taken off?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I just changed mine recently...had the bad one for a little while...like you said, bad milage, but nothing major that I know of. By the way, are you talking about the radiator cap?


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

no, its the oil filler cap Im talking about. When I open it up, steam or smoke comes out. Just want to make sure this is normal and if it isnt, what should I do?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

no steam and smoke is NOT normally supposed to come out of the valve cover. id check that up cause you might be burning oil.


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

I also forgot to mention that I just noticed it today when I did my oil change. I just changed to full 5w-30 synthetic. Think this may be the problem? Im pretty sure its used just regular motor oil up until this point. Is there a problem with switching over to synthetic at 103,000 miles?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Clean out your egr valve, check your pcv and try cleaning out your throttle body... check all the vacum lines around that area to make sure you don't have a leak... I'm betting money you have a leak in one of the rubber hoses under the egr valve!


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

No suggestions on the smoking valve cover? I tried to smell the smoke to see if it smelled like burning oil and it didnt. Its actually odorless. Any ideas?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> * I'm betting money you have a leak in one of the rubber hoses under the egr valve! *


I think thats where my problem came from....when we removed the egr valve, the hose leading from the side had a huge hole in it....too bad I had already bought the new one so I just replaced the whole thing.

As far as the smoke...I dont know what it could be. Check it tomorrow to see if it still smokes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

I HAVE AN ANSWER FOR YOUR SMOKE! When you remove the oil filler cap, and faint misty smoke comes out right? Kinda like when you crack open a soda and a little bit of mist comes out. When your cylinder fires some of the expanding gas leaks past the piston rings, this is called blowdown I beleive. So you have this exhaust/hydrocarbons and stuff just building up in your crankcase....which is the purpose for PCV(positive crankcase ventalation. Because if it isn't removed the pressure build up would blow your 1.6 like a bouncing betty. When you open the oil filler cap that lingering smoke that comes out is stuff that blows past your rings. This is compleatly normal and you should find it on almost any car.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's why I told him to check his PCV...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm...learn something new everyday.


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

EGR code 32, that was my problem for years. Turns out it was just a cracked/broken vacuum lines to the EGR.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok I've got the P400 TC aswell. I'm pretty sure my CEL is on due to an absence of EGR flow when required. Do you think it's the vaccum line under neithe the EGR? cuz i've tested the egr it's slef by lifting the diaphram and the engine does stumble. I believe the control unit is working as well. I guess I should check the harder to see hoses.


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Just fixed my EGR valve problem yesterday and sure enough, it was just a rotted out hose. So Smokeurhonda, you should probably go ahead and check the hoses first. And thanks guys for the advice. You saved me from spending 90 bucks on a new EGR valve.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Well obviously most of us were in the same boat. Checked out the hose underneithe the egr and (your never gunna believe this one) it was that friggin rotted hose. So thanks guys, I'm gunna get some hose tommarow and barrow a Scan-tool to clear my trouble codes.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

THis thread should be a sticky... this problem happens like all the time...


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

i just changed my valve cover from the plastic b14 to the metal b13 last weekend. i noticed some smoke coming from my tailpipe under acceleration. now that you guys mention the pcv valve, i'm pretty sure that the one on the valve cover i just put on is bad. i just changed the oil today and it smelled a little like gas or exhaust fumes. i also have had the CEL on for code 32, which is the EGR system. i'm going to check out hoses tomorrow. i have been getting some shitty gas mileage lately, but i usually do since i have a heavy foot.


----------

